# Slimming Pills and Supplements



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Mazv

Just a quick question for you  ...

I am thinking about starting to take Lipobind for weight loss but I already take a Chromium supplement ..... are these ok to take alonside each other ??

I'm desperate to get my BMI down a bit   

For info I also take

Levothyroxine and Citalopram

Thanks so much for your advice   

TLZ xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi TLZ,

There is no definitive information on drug interactions with this product however it acts by binding to fat in the gut to form an insoluble complex which then passes out the body. Best not to take it at the same time as other lipophilic compounds.

If you do want to take it I'd make sure you aren't taking your other meds/supplements at the same time (leave at least a 2 hour gap between meds and lipobind)

Sorry can't help much other than that.

Maz x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats great ... Thanks for your help  

TLZ xx


----------

